# [11.1 Release] DVD installer fails setting up mirrored ZFS installations due to parameter error



## Snurg (Oct 11, 2017)

When attempting to install 11.1 Release on a ZFS mirror using the guided ZFS on root installer:

The installer failed because of error message "alignment parameter error".

Using the alt-f3 and alt-f4 consoles I found out that the installer calls `gpart` using "-a 4k" and "-s 512k" (for the boot partition).
For some reason I do not understand this works for "da0" (Seagate ST3600057SS 0006) but not for "da1" (Hitachi DKR2J-K600SS D02G).

When I manually enter the failed commands using full numbers (e.g. 4096 instead of 4k) gpart works fine on "da1" without complaints.

Is my Hitachi HDD maybe defective, or is it a bug of the installer or gpart?

Edit/Update:
I found /usr/libexec/bsdinstall/zfsboot:

```
align_small="-a 4k"
```
 change 
	
	



```
4k
```
 back to 
	
	



```
4096
```


```
align_big="-a 1m"
```
 change 
	
	



```
1m
```
 back to 
	
	



```
1048576
```

There is more problem regarding the variable swapsize but one can avoid that when installing without swap i guess.

Edit/Update #2

Physically swapped da0 and da1. Attempted to stripe install onto da0, which fails now because of these damn parameter error. 
So I guess it is a problem with gpart. It seems not  to accept the size shortcuts (k, m, g, b, ...) on Hitachi SAS drives. With these drives only full-written numbers seem to work.


----------

